
Show HN: Extension for Scanning Doc in Dropbox, Gmail, Sharepoint and Salesforce - jacksg
https://asprise.com/webscan
======
jacksg
Unlimited scans in Gmail only. We are testing a SaaS model for scanning on
other sites. It works on Windows only for now.

Comments and suggestions are welcome :)

